# Chevy Cruze Eco-D Tipped as Name of New Cruze Diesel Model



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

When it does go on sale next year Chevy's new Cruze Diesel model will reportedly be called the 'Eco-D'.

While early rumors suggested GM would bill the diesel model as a performance option, due in part to it's impressive torque, this latest bit of info signifies the automaker will instead promote diesel as a fuel-efficient alternative its gasoline counterpart. Currently Chevy offers a special Cruze Eco gasoline model, capable of achieving 42-mpg on the highway when equipped with a manual transmission. An Eco-D model could offer up to 50-mpg highway as the flagship of the Eco line.

Current diesel-powered Cruze models, like the Australian Holden Cruze, are powered by a 2.0-liter turbocharged diesel engine making 160-hp and 265 -lb-ft of torque. Look for the Cruze Eco-D to hit the market in late 2012 as a 2013 model year car.

More: *Chevy Cruze Eco-D Tipped as Name of New Cruze Diesel Model* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

These are going to be 1/4 mile cars to have.


----------



## horsehaulin (Oct 1, 2011)

This is great news and will put GM on the top! An American diesel car competing with the VW's is awesome and going to be a vehicle in my stable.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

I would like to have the Diesel. Any word on what rpm this torque is delivered at?


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Once they come out next year I may end up trading in my current one for the Diesel M6. I put so many miles on my car (40 miles one way to work 5 days a week) that it'll probably justify the cost for me to do so.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ I thought the diesels were only going to come in automatics? I could be mistaken on that however.


----------



## horsehaulin (Oct 1, 2011)

If they come with a paddle shift and can be tuned by EFI Live, the shift speeds will be faster than a manual and just as crisp.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

From what I heard is they were supposed to come with a 5 speed, somewhere I heard their FWD 6 speeds can't handle that much torque. But I don't know if there is truth in that statement or not


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

There are *two* _different_ 6-speed transmissions GM can use:

• *6T40* - (gas engine) max. 177 ft·lbs torque; max. vehicle weight 4,400 lbs.
• *6T45* - (diesel engine) max. 232 ft·lbs torque; max vehicle weight 4,800 lbs.


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

Spam!!!!!!


----------



## GFO_Hoffi (Jun 5, 2011)

hope this link work , its from a Danish car galleri site and so

Chevrolet Cruze LT - Bilgalleri.dk - Danmarks største bilgalleri


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

It better have the Watts Link


----------



## Mike056 (Oct 23, 2011)

jsscooby said:


> i would like to have the diesel. Any word on what rpm this torque is delivered at?


1750


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

the first diesel(not for sale) was to be run today...didnt happen...

a bunch will be built for govmt/crash/etc testing...

it's black...


----------



## tyguy (Sep 25, 2011)

grumpy, it's great to see an insider on the boards.

With Lordstown publicly announced as the assembly place for the diesel Cruze, can you confirm if the motor will be manufactured there as well? I've heard the South Korean plant is producing the current batch of motors for Euro/Aussie delivery, but am hoping Lordstown will be the source of motor manufacturing for North American distribution.

-Ty


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

i wonder what the D will do with intake and tune...humm..i bet it would be pretty fun


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

Lordstown doesnt mfg any engines...they are all shipped from other Powertrain plants...

they add all the components...AC comp, trans, etc...on a separate line, right next to the main line where theyre raised up into the body

i heard who mfg the diesel, but cant remember...i'll post when i find out

i wish it was Isuzu, who makes the Duramax...i read stories about their 4 cyl diesels that power repeater stations in the Aleutians...quite impressive how long they run, with only reg oil changes


----------



## wolfstone (May 25, 2011)

I have the diesel model 2.0 ltr 125 bhp
i has pretty bad turbo lag nothing seems to happen before 15000rpm
as for fuel i am not getting any better than 15km per liter
15 km=9. 3 mile
1 usg = 3.7 ltr
but as soon was i hit the motorway then it falls even more.
my model is only the 5 gear version at a 100kmp i am on 1900rpm
at 120/130 i am on 2100/2200prm
the shop says it should do 17/18 kpl but it has never been any where near it we have done 27000 km in it now and it is just 1 year old
photo
Chevrolet Cruze - Bilgalleri.dk - Danmarks største bilgalleri


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> These are going to be 1/4 mile cars to have.


Why is that?


wolfstone said:


> I have the diesel model 2.0 ltr 125 bhp
> i has pretty bad turbo lag nothing seems to happen before 15000rpm
> as for fuel i am not getting any better than 15km per liter
> 15 km=9. 3 mile
> ...


Google makes a great calculator (e.g. Google for _15 km per litre in miles per us gallon_).

15 (km per litre) = 35.2821875 miles per US gallon
17 (km per litre) = 39.9864792 miles per US gallon
18 (km per litre) = 42.338625 miles per US gallon


----------

